# Which One????



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I can't pick from any other schools. This is it. No CIA or J&W at all. Not even NECI. I don't have anything against them. These are the only schools in which I can choose. Here's info on Community College of Southern Nevada .

By the way: Whichever one I choose, tuition is settled. It just has to be one of these.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Here are links to the school curriculums:

Community College of Southern Nevada

California Culinary Academy

Scottsdale Culinary Institute

California School of Culinary Arts

Le Cordon Bleu, Ottawa (pdf)

I hope this helps you in casting your vote. No need to make a post if you don't want to, I just want your vote! 

Thank you in advance for just looking at my poll.


----------



## dcifan2k (Sep 25, 2001)

I think the best advice I can give you is choose the one with the best hire rate out of school


----------



## paisan (Oct 1, 2002)

Watch out when choosing a school for their hire rate...... you dont know where they were hired to....... its great if 90% of the students were placed within a certain amount of time, but if theyre workin for colnel sanders making kentucky's finest.....you get the picture :beer:


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I gotcha, paisan! 

I wish I could get to Hyde Park for school but alas I can not. No matter, though. I believe I have found a viable alternative!


----------

